# Annual Thanksgiving Blastin!



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

I cant wait til' tomorrow! Headed to the desert for our first coyote/bunny hunt! Takin the camper to spend the night friday. Who else is goin?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I was going this morning until I woke up at 2:30 and back to sleep at 5:00ish. The wife has given me a kitchen pass for Howards Slough tomorrow. :mrgreen:


----------

